# 2005 Nissan Altima SE-R for Sale (check out!)



## Jeffs3232 (Nov 12, 2008)

Please do not move this thread admin.

I live in Kentucky.
Haven't upload pics, but if really interested, please email me or reply to this thread. ([email protected])

Details:
2005 Nissan Altima (automatic)
Exterior Smoke, Interior is Black/Grey Leather
55,000 miles (as of listing it is 54,300 roughly)
Bose Stereo
Wheels are spotless, not one mark.
Overall good condition and no mechanical problems.

Need to sell to buy SUV.

Asking $13,900, far below book retail for a quick sale. No rhyming intended.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## kumarcarparts (Jan 27, 2009)

It is too costly. Lower down.


----------



## Jeffs3232 (Nov 12, 2008)

The dealer offered me $11,500 and another one offered $12,000. The trade-in value on Dealer Black Book is $12,200. The absolute lowest I could go is low $13's.


----------

